# Official Papers



## AntoniaGoldilocks (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi all,

I am trying to help an Egyptian friend to get a better job. He says that to get a better job he needs to provide some official papers from the army and his school. Can anyone tell me what these papers are and how he can get them? His English is not good enough to explain all the background to me...

Thanks


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

AntoniaGoldilocks said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am trying to help an Egyptian friend to get a better job. He says that to get a better job he needs to provide some official papers from the army and his school. Can anyone tell me what these papers are and how he can get them? His English is not good enough to explain all the background to me...
> 
> Thanks


Most of us are expats, so we aren't knowledgeable about what Egyptians need to do to get these papers. He probably has friends that have gone through the same process.....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

txlstewart said:


> Most of us are expats, so we aren't knowledgeable about what Egyptians need to do to get these papers. He probably has friends that have gone through the same process.....




Well said.. no Egyptian needs an expat to help him get official papers.


----------



## AntoniaGoldilocks (Jan 16, 2012)

Sorry, I should probably clarify. I am not planning on helping him get the papers just trying to get him a better job. I am just curious as to what papers he is referring to.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

AntoniaGoldilocks said:


> Sorry, I should probably clarify. I am not planning on helping him get the papers just trying to get him a better job. I am just curious as to what papers he is referring to.




I don't think anyone would have a clue what papers he is talking about 

Sorry I am an old cynic...but why has he not got the papers already? why is he telling an expat he needs them? Why not just get them.

Maiden


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

AntoniaGoldilocks said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am trying to help an Egyptian friend to get a better job. He says that to get a better job he needs to provide some official papers from the army and his school. Can anyone tell me what these papers are and how he can get them? His English is not good enough to explain all the background to me...
> 
> Thanks


 The "papers" involved refers to his army clearance certificate (the Army confirms he has done his concription duties)
The other is his certificate which says he has successfully completed, what we call grade 12. If he does not have them, and he has lost them, it is not that difficult to get repalcements, but if he does not have them....


----------

